# Show Us Your Tiffany Arm Candy!!



## Alegra

Hi Everyone  I love my Tiffany bracelets to much, Im definitely planning to add more and make a nice Tiffany arm candy stack! So far this is my arm candy of the day  Show Us What Your Wearing Today Too


----------



## Violet Bleu

Alegra said:


> Hi Everyone  I love my Tiffany bracelets to much, Im definitely planning to add more and make a nice Tiffany arm candy stack! So far this is my arm candy of the day  Show Us What Your Wearing Today Too




Very pretty!


----------



## Alegra

Violet Bleu said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Violet


----------



## Violet Bleu

Alegra said:


> Thank you Violet



You're welcome!


----------



## 3littlepigs

My arm candy . Just bought it as my early birthday from me to me. It is so simple and classic but so gorgeous IMO.  Can't wait spring/summer


----------



## foodvintage

girls how do I authenticate tiffany jewelry?


----------



## Alegra

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3311432
> 
> My arm candy . Just bought it as my early birthday from me to me. It is so simple and classic but so gorgeous IMO.  Can't wait spring/summer



so gorgeous!! 

I am so in love with the T bracelet..Im putting that on my vision board so hopefully I'll be posting it in my next pic with my arm candy of the day


----------



## Alegra

foodvintage said:


> girls how do I authenticate tiffany jewelry?


i know my Tiffany jewelry is stamped Tiffany & Co and 925, different pieces have different stamps, I believe..one of my pieces is also stamped PERRETTI and SPAIN..Im sure every piece is stamped differently though...where are you buying it from?


----------



## amesbegonia

foodvintage said:


> girls how do I authenticate tiffany jewelry?



There's an authentication thread in the main jewelry section.


----------



## foodvintage

Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

amesbegonia said:


> There's an authentication thread in the main jewelry section.



That's good to know


----------



## ecofashionnews

arm candy for the day[emoji1]


----------



## uhpharm01

foodvintage said:


> girls how do I authenticate tiffany jewelry?



You can also take it to Tiffany have it sent off for polishing. If it's not real, Tiffany will not polish it. But if it's real they will polished it. But tiffanys doesn't authenticate.


----------



## LizO...

This is my arm candy of the day.


----------



## LizO...

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3311432
> 
> My arm candy . Just bought it as my early birthday from me to me. It is so simple and classic but so gorgeous IMO.  Can't wait spring/summer



Pretty cool stack.
Like it very much.


----------



## Canturi lover

LizO... said:


> This is my arm candy of the day.




I love the bone cuffs. Are they comfortable on both wrists? Thanks.


----------



## LizO...

Canturi lover said:


> I love the bone cuffs. Are they comfortable on both wrists? Thanks.


 
They both very comfy to wear.
Even during summer no issue wearing them in the office.
But I feel the difference in the metal.
The left one ( silver ) is light and warm, feels soft.
And the right one (ruthenium) is more hard and cold in the beginning.
The T bracelet instead is uncomfortable, it hurts and its cutting into my wrist 
during writing in the office.


----------



## SnowieBelle

My favorite arm candy!


----------



## LizO...

SnowieBelle said:


> My favorite arm candy!



Very nice. 
Is it the Tiffany Metro bracelet ?


----------



## uhpharm01

SnowieBelle said:


> My favorite arm candy!



Is that the T bracelet comfortable?!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

SnowieBelle said:


> My favorite arm candy!


wow thats gorgeous! i love the whole stack. xx


----------



## SnowieBelle

Thanks, ladies! Yes, it is the single row Metro bangle and the T bracelet is very comfortable. I have a Cartier Love bracelet and I find the edges to be sharp - the T is more rounded and I like that I can take it off!


----------



## veneti

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that the T bracelet comfortable?!



yes it is, I love when it's a little lose on the arm and not as tight. i go with the medium size best since I don't like how the small size leaves little marks on my arm after a while. I also have a cartier love bracelet in size 16 that imo is much more comfortable though, I don't even feel it  it is less round than the T and kinda hugs the wrist gently. so everyone has a different impression, you should just try the T on yourself


----------



## uhpharm01

veneti said:


> yes it is, I love when it's a little lose on the arm and not as tight. i go with the medium size best since I don't like how the small size leaves little marks on my arm after a while. I also have a cartier love bracelet in size 16 that imo is much more comfortable though, I don't even feel it  it is less round than the T and kinda hugs the wrist gently. so everyone has a different impression, you should just try the T on yourself



Thanks. I'll sure to do that.


----------



## Alegra

LizO... said:


> This is my arm candy of the day.



so gorgeous


----------



## Alegra

SnowieBelle said:


> Thanks, ladies! Yes, it is the single row Metro bangle and the T bracelet is very comfortable. I have a Cartier Love bracelet and I find the edges to be sharp - the T is more rounded and I like that I can take it off!



such beautiful pieces  thank you for the tips bc  I am trying to decide between the two


----------



## LizO...

Alegra said:


> so gorgeous



Thank you.
That makes me very happy.


----------



## SnowieBelle

They are both beautiful, there is no bad choice!


----------



## Dany_37

My little modest stack along with my Tiffany ring.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Recently gifted Tiffany atlas watch! I love it so much it suits me to a T. Total brownie points to my DH who chose so wisely! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently gifted Tiffany atlas watch! I love it so much it suits me to a T. Total brownie points to my DH who chose so wisely! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127998;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378639


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LizO... said:


>


Thank you LizO for your lovely comment  xx


----------



## LovingLV81

Toggle bracelet &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;[emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## lovecaviar

My favorite "go to" at the moment!


----------



## Dany_37

Today's stack


----------



## uhpharm01

Dany_37 said:


> Today's stack


Very nice !!


----------



## Alegra

lovecaviar said:


> My favorite "go to" at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386910



So pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JEWELSJK

Alegra said:


> So pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



CLASSIC!!!


----------



## Stansy

This is my DBTY bracelet - love it so much I am considering getting another one.....


----------



## merekat703

A recent stack of the day


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Infinity love for infinity bracelet!


----------



## BlueLoula

[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LizO...

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 3446465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


I like locks


----------



## MatAllston

Stansy said:


> This is my DBTY bracelet - love it so much I am considering getting another one.....
> 
> View attachment 3431797



You should go for another one. I am considering adding another one to my DBTY stack.


----------



## TomK85

Stupid question but does anybody have the simple wire bracelet? Like the sleek design!


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Stupid question but does anybody have the simple wire bracelet? Like the sleek design!


From the Tiffany T line?


----------



## TomK85

uhpharm01 said:


> From the Tiffany T line?


Also really like that one as a present for my GF but meant this one

http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...+-t+Wire+bracelet-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Also really like that one as a present for my GF but meant this one
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...+-t+Wire+bracelet-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


That's a nice thing to do for your Girlfriend . I'm sure someone here has that bracelet. Good luck.


----------



## TomK85

uhpharm01 said:


> That's a nice thing to do for your Girlfriend . I'm sure someone here has that bracelet. Good luck.



Think it's the 'cheapest' one around, so would expect it. Do you have the T-wire bracelet?


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Think it's the 'cheapest' one around, so would expect it. Do you have the T-wire bracelet?


No I don't have the T wire bracelet. But I do have T sqaure bracelet. Here's a link and I have yet to wear it.

http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...T+sqaure+bracelet-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Think it's the 'cheapest' one around, so would expect it. Do you have the T-wire bracelet?



Maybe someone From this thread will have the t-wire bracelet. 

Here's a link. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-excited-for-the-tiffany-t-collection-i-am.878400/page-52


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Got this piece today from tiffany store in amsterdam. Next pucharse from tiffany will be the small t ring in rose gold it beautyfull


----------



## 162.1.1.1

[
See the post before, ive got one today. Its great


TomK85 said:


> Think it's the 'cheapest' one around, so would expect it. Do you have the T-wire bracelet?


----------



## borntofree




----------



## lucianar

SnowieBelle said:


> My favorite arm candy!


Love your stack!! Beautiful! Who is the bangle by?


----------



## lucianar

Dany_37 said:


> Today's stack


Pretty silver stack!!


----------



## lucianar

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 3446465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Love this!!!


----------



## lucianar

merekat703 said:


> A recent stack of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433588


Pretty stack!!


----------



## uhpharm01

lucianar said:


> Love your stack!! Beautiful! Who is the bangle by?


Both are from Tiffany's


----------



## lucianar

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3485567
> View attachment 3485568
> View attachment 3485568
> View attachment 3485567
> 
> Both are from Tiffany's


Thank you! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## babevivtan

SnowieBelle said:


> Thanks, ladies! Yes, it is the single row Metro bangle and the T bracelet is very comfortable. I have a Cartier Love bracelet and I find the edges to be sharp - the T is more rounded and I like that I can take it off!


. Do the diamonds go the whole round of the metro like a full eternity ring or half like a half eternity ring? Thanks


----------



## scarf1

babevivtan said:


> . Do the diamonds go the whole round of the metro like a full eternity ring or half like a half eternity ring? Thanks


The hinged metro bangles- the diamonds are only the top half.  Because they are hinged, they fit your wrist better and will not roll around. I have this style.
The metro bangle( no hinge) have diamonds all the way around. They are larger since you have to slide them on over your hand and probably will roll around your wrist.( I don't own that style). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## babevivtan

scarf1 said:


> The hinged metro bangles- the diamonds are only the top half.  Because they are hinged, they fit your wrist better and will not roll around. I have this style.
> The metro bangle( no hinge) have diamonds all the way around. They are larger since you have to slide them on over your hand and probably will roll around your wrist.( I don't own that style).
> Hope that helps!



Thank you for the very helpful info.


----------



## Rami00

Tiffany metro!


----------



## Rami00

Tiffany Victoria bracelet!


----------



## LizFromMaine

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3491191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Victoria bracelet!



The bracelets are nice , but that purse [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine, last year picture. Don't think it had been shared before.


----------



## Jadewah

Lisa-SH said:


> View attachment 3512498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine, last year picture. Don't think it had been shared before.



So simple and beautiful! There is just something so alluring about YG to me.


----------



## malealovelv

TomK85 said:


> Stupid question but does anybody have the simple wire bracelet? Like the sleek design!


Hi tomk85, I have the bracelet and I love it!  I have some Tiffany charms and I put just one of the charms on it, depending on which charm I'd like to wear.  I will post a picture soon.  Hope that helps.


----------



## malealovelv

My arm and hand candy for the day:  Tiffany Olive and Elsa rings and wire, Elsa open heart and bow bead bracelets


----------



## spy91

ecofashionnews said:


> View attachment 3349856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arm candy for the day[emoji1]


looks like it really fit on you! pretty !!!


----------



## p1112

I am brand new to Tiffany's  ( why did I never notice) and am trying to decide on a new to me purchase and found this place. First off I've picked reputable resellers so no trouble there.  I'm trying to decide between a link bracelet with a Tiffany and Co scroll "notes" heart lock charm or the silver heart stencil bracelet. I've discovered if a piece is discontinued it can be really hard to figure out original retail. Any advice is greatly appreciated and I love everyone's arm candy. Will be reading through the forum


----------



## malealovelv

p1112 said:


> I am brand new to Tiffany's  ( why did I never notice) and am trying to decide on a new to me purchase and found this place. First off I've picked reputable resellers so no trouble there.  I'm trying to decide between a link bracelet with a Tiffany and Co scroll "notes" heart lock charm or the silver heart stencil bracelet. I've discovered if a piece is discontinued it can be really hard to figure out original retail. Any advice is greatly appreciated and I love everyone's arm candy. Will be reading through the forum



It's hard to see what you're talking about without pictures, can you post them?  I tried looking them up, and if it's the ones that came up, depends on if you plan to add more charms to the link bracelet.  I like the rarity of the heart stencil bracelet, but if you want a charm bracelet, go for the link.  Hope that helps


----------



## malealovelv

My arm and hand candy for today:  Elsa color by the yard ring and bead bracelets in amazonite, bow and black onyx


----------



## pinky7129

heres mine today!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Alegra said:


> Hi Everyone  I love my Tiffany bracelets to much, Im definitely planning to add more and make a nice Tiffany arm candy stack! So far this is my arm candy of the day  Show Us What Your Wearing Today Too


Looks lovely. What size is the Diamond on the DBTY bracelet ?


----------



## joseybird

For those with the "T" hinged bangle - does it rotate on your wrist?


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> For those with the "T" hinged bangle - does it rotate on your wrist?



are you talking about this bracelet?
http://www.tiffany.com/gifts/gifts-...ion&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=5


----------



## joseybird

Yeap


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Hubby got this pearl bracelet as my xmas present !


----------



## cafecreme15

Today's stack: return to Tiffany lock bracelet (almost 15 years old!), cushion cut toggle bracelet, and little Elsa Peretti heart and diamonds bracelet. Also pictured: black chariol bracelet


----------



## leechiyong

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3552481
> 
> 
> Today's stack: return to Tiffany lock bracelet (almost 15 years old!), cushion cut toggle bracelet, and little Elsa Peretti heart and diamonds bracelet. Also pictured: black chariol bracelet


Such a beautiful stack!


----------



## cafecreme15

leechiyong said:


> Such a beautiful stack!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cara24

Recently acquired Elsa Peretti silver oval link charm bracelet. I think it's vintage. Can anyone tell me if it is?


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> are you talking about this bracelet?
> http://www.tiffany.com/gifts/gifts-for-her/tiffany-t-square-bracelet-GRP07788?fromGrid=1&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-1-s+11-r+-t+t collection-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+6&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=t collection&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=5



Yeap


----------



## Canturi lover

Cara24 said:


> Recently acquired Elsa Peretti silver oval link charm bracelet. I think it's vintage. Can anyone tell me if it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580052
> View attachment 3580053



Hi Cara24, it's a lovely bracelet. I had one but it had a couple of different charms than yours and I bought it in 2003. Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## Cara24

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Cara24, it's a lovely bracelet. I had one but it had a couple of different charms than yours and I bought it in 2003. Hope this helps [emoji4]


Thanks. I know they reissued these a number of times over the decades. It's definitely not that new, as the stamp on the clasp is in all caps, whereas modern ones have only a capital T and C.
What I can't figure out is, why the centre of the clasp is pointed instead of rounded. I can't find a single other one like it . Help!


----------



## lovieluvslux

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3485567
> View attachment 3485568
> View attachment 3485568
> View attachment 3485567
> 
> Both are from Tiffany's


Thanks for sharing. I swear the T Bracelet in Silver was cheaper, about a year ago.  I've been looking for some time.  I need to find the SA card.  It's 1K now for silver!??!!


----------



## uhpharm01

lovieluvslux said:


> Thanks for sharing. I swear the T Bracelet in Silver was cheaper, about a year ago.  I've been looking for some time.  I need to find the SA card.  It's 1K now for silver!??!!


You're welcome.   Yes, please find that SA card.  Yes $975 is very high for silver!  I agree!


----------



## msdiene

These two bracelets are both from Tiffany. The bangle is from the Atlas Collection and has sapphires between the numbers. The charm bracelet is from the Elsa Peretti collection.  These are two of my favorite bracelets!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

msdiene said:


> These two bracelets are both from Tiffany. The bangle is from the Atlas Collection and has sapphires between the numbers. The charm bracelet is from the Elsa Peretti collection.  These are two of my favorite bracelets!!



Wow that atlas bracelet is stunning! I love it! Congratulations they look great on you x


----------



## msdiene

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow that atlas bracelet is stunning! I love it! Congratulations they look great on you x



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CozyCorner

A variety of bracelets on one arm - many old retired pieces - the stars, hook & eye, ID bracelet with hearts and the RTT charm bracelet and 1837 bangle.  Second arm is old (early 90s) Tiffany classic tank watch and heart mesh bracelet.


----------



## jelts

this photo was taken at the shop. The RTT End Cuff and the Infinity cuff are not mine yet but I'm considering it.

What other bracelets and cuffs do you recommend? I don't like things dangling or hanging from my wrist because this is my writing hand.


----------



## MatAllston

My stack.


----------



## cafecreme15

My stack today - return to Tiffany lock bracelet and cushion cut toggle bracelet, accompanied by Chariol and John Hardy. Also wearing my Venezia ring


----------



## tarana6

Dreaming of summer days and my go to summer stack during this winter storm.


----------



## leechiyong

tarana6 said:


> Dreaming of summer days and my go to summer stack during this winter storm.
> 
> View attachment 3633055
> View attachment 3633056


Loving all of the Tiffany blue!  Also, please pass some of the cool weather west.  We've been in the 90s and I am not ready for summer yet.


----------



## jelts

Current daily stack. This escalated very quickly...


----------



## LizO...

Love the Infinity cuff.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Great thread. Thanks for letting me share!
KezefCreations; Cartier; eNewton Designs; Tiffany


----------



## lvlove707

My Rose Gold Atlas Ring layered with my Bony Levy Pavé band [emoji177] love seeing everyone's gorgeous posts on here [emoji7]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Enjoying my Peretti Charm Bracelet


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> For those with the "T" hinged bangle - does it rotate on your wrist?


It can if it's too big. Mines a little. I think could have went a size smaller but my wrist are on the larger size.


----------



## gazoo

Peretti
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bone Cuff


----------



## CocoSmith

Hi this is my first Tiffany purchase, but I just noticed the gap in the beads.  Can someone tell me if this is normal or should I return and get another piece...


----------



## cafecreme15

CocoSmith said:


> Hi this is my first Tiffany purchase, but I just noticed the gap in the beads.  Can someone tell me if this is normal or should I return and get another piece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700065



I don't have this particular bracelet, but I have one with lapis lazuli beads and a silver heart charm, and there are no gaps between the beads. Did you purchase this online or in store? I would take it back to the store, at least to get their opinion.


----------



## leechiyong

CocoSmith said:


> Hi this is my first Tiffany purchase, but I just noticed the gap in the beads.  Can someone tell me if this is normal or should I return and get another piece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700065


Congrats on your first piece!  It's normal, though some have more space than others.  It's so it doesn't pull the chain when it's angled on your wrist.  Here's a pic of some of mine:


----------



## CocoSmith

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't have this particular bracelet, but I have one with lapis lazuli beads and a silver heart charm, and there are no gaps between the beads. Did you purchase this online or in store? I would take it back to the store, at least to get their opinion.



Yes I purchased it at the store yesterday, but I didn't notice the gap.  I first tried on the sm and it was to exact, so I just asked for the lg size without really examining it, but I will take it back tomorrow because I didn't recall the small having any space... Thanks a lot


----------



## CocoSmith

leechiyong said:


> Congrats on your first piece!  It's normal, though some have more space than others.  It's so it doesn't pull the chain when it's angled on your wrist.  Here's a pic of some of mine:
> View attachment 3700098



Aweee thanks I really love [emoji173]️ my bracelet....and it's good to know this is normal, but I did notice on the smaller bracelet it didn't have much of a gap.  Also Is it true these bracelets will stretch with time?


----------



## leechiyong

CocoSmith said:


> Aweee thanks I really love [emoji173]️ my bracelet....and it's good to know this is normal, but I did notice on the smaller bracelet it didn't have much of a gap.  Also Is it true these bracelets will stretch with time?


I haven't noticed mine stretching, but it's length does change depending on how tightly twisted the chain is, if that makes sense.  The space should alleviate actual stretching of the chain as it won't tug as much when worn.

Love, love, love the Tiffany blue!


----------



## CocoSmith

leechiyong said:


> I haven't noticed mine stretching, but it's length does change depending on how tightly twisted the chain is, if that makes sense.  The space should alleviate actual stretching of the chain as it won't tug as much when worn.
> 
> Love, love, love the Tiffany blue!



Ok Great thanx, think I will exchange it for the small


----------



## cmars

I picked this beaded beauty up on my trip to Vegas.


----------



## Chanellover2015

MatAllston said:


> My stack.


Love this! I'm planning on purchasing one but I'm wondering do you take them off before going to sleep? Worried about how delicate the bracelet is as I don't want it to break.


----------



## MatAllston

Chanellover2015 said:


> Love this! I'm planning on purchasing one but I'm wondering do you take them off before going to sleep? Worried about how delicate the bracelet is as I don't want it to break.



I wear them 247. The oldest one is more than 3 years old and I don't have any problem so far. The key is to get them sized half an inch larger than your wrist so they don't get caught on things. I highly recommend getting them.


----------



## Raech

My stack is light today. Tiffany blank heart tag medium link bracelet + tagless small link bracelet. Considering monogram RSA or initials RAS be added in French script. If I do I'm thinking on the totally blank side ♥


----------



## Raech

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3627734
> 
> 
> My stack today - return to Tiffany lock bracelet and cushion cut toggle bracelet, accompanied by Chariol and John Hardy. Also wearing my Venezia ring


I really like your stack. Padlock bracelet always rocks and the cushion cut toggle makes it a lot of fun visually.


----------



## cafecreme15

Raech said:


> I really like your stack. Padlock bracelet always rocks and the cushion cut toggle makes it a lot of fun visually.



Thanks! I wish they hadn't discontinued the cushion cut toggle. It's such a versatile piece.


----------



## Cams

Got this many years ago but ordered the same with the bigger beeds, will collect next week some time.


----------



## Cams

CocoSmith said:


> Hi this is my first Tiffany purchase, but I just noticed the gap in the beads.  Can someone tell me if this is normal or should I return and get another piece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700065


I was at the store last week bought some birthday presents for family and have asked the sales person the same question she said it's very normal as it needs movement they can't be all very tight.


----------



## Raech

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3627734
> 
> 
> My stack today - return to Tiffany lock bracelet and cushion cut toggle bracelet, accompanied by Chariol and John Hardy. Also wearing my Venezia ring



Been trying to authenticate cushion toggle bracelets. Does it have Elsa Peretti marking on this version of the  bracelet?


----------



## Raech

Today's stack


----------



## cafecreme15

Raech said:


> Been trying to authenticate cushion toggle bracelets. Does it have Elsa Peretti marking on this version of the  bracelet?



I'm not wearing it right now and can't remember off the top of my head, but I will check when I get home later! But I don't believe there is any Elsa Peretti specific markings. It might say Tiffany & Co in extremely small writing on the biggest end link or nothing at all. But I don't remember anything that identifies it as EP off the top of my head.


----------



## Raech

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm not wearing it right now and can't remember off the top of my head, but I will check when I get home later! But I don't believe there is any Elsa Peretti specific markings. It might say Tiffany & Co in extremely small writing on the biggest end link or nothing at all. But I don't remember anything that identifies it as EP off the top of my head.


Thanks I truly appreciate it. I'll have to purchase second hand, and all of that makes me nervous.


----------



## cafecreme15

Raech said:


> Thanks I truly appreciate it. I'll have to purchase second hand, and all of that makes me nervous.



As I thought, the only marking is on the largest link that says "Tiffany & Co" with a very small 925 next to it. There is also a small copyright c in a circle to the left of the Tiffany & Co marking. I tried to get a picture but it is so small it didn't really come out.


----------



## Raech

cafecreme15 said:


> As I thought, the only marking is on the largest link that says "Tiffany & Co" with a very small 925 next to it. There is also a small copyright c in a circle to the left of the Tiffany & Co marking. I tried to get a picture but it is so small it didn't really come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729670



Thank you so much. Now to figure out if I want a more snuggish fit 7" or bigger. I have a 16.5cm (6.495 inches) wrist. I've never had a toggle so I'm trying to guess.


----------



## cafecreme15

Raech said:


> Thank you so much. Now to figure out if I want a more snuggish fit 7" or bigger. I have a 16.5cm (6.495 inches) wrist. I've never had a toggle so I'm trying to guess.



You're welcome! I have a pretty small wrist and had to get a few links removed. But I can't remember what the original length was.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Everyone's stacks look beautiful! My new hardwear wrap bracelet with my Tiffany solitaire and lucida diamond band.


----------



## PrincessMe

blackmamba10000 said:


> Everyone's stacks look beautiful! My new hardwear wrap bracelet with my Tiffany solitaire and lucida diamond band.


----------



## guccilover21

My very first Tiffanys bracelet. Hubby took me to Westfield in London
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and picked it out for me. I love it!


----------



## LizO...

I enjoy every day watching the Pictures.
Think it is time to share also one.
Elsa Peretti Wing Cuff and T Square.


----------



## Alena21

When I travel I wear mostly silver. 
Two Tiffany's cuff and Pomelato ring I just bought. Cuffs look as good as new after 10 years.


----------



## dooneybaby

I wanted to get a bracelet that would complement a pearl and amazonite bead bracelet I purchased a couple of weeks ago from a jewelry designer in Bermuda and the Mikimoto pearl bracelet I bought on the cruise ship. I wanted something to play off the blue beads, and the first thing I thought was TIFFANY!
This is my first Tiffany piece of jewelry.


----------



## ale1987

I love everyone's stack! Here's mine: Return to Tiffany Heart bracelet with my Paloma Picasso Graffiti Arrow bracelet.


----------



## Raech

dooneybaby said:


> I wanted to get a bracelet that would complement a pearl and amazonite bead bracelet I purchased a couple of weeks ago from a jewelry designer in Bermuda and the Mikimoto pearl bracelet I bought on the cruise ship. I wanted something to play off the blue beads, and the first thing I thought was TIFFANY!
> This is my first Tiffany piece of jewelry.
> View attachment 3800037


I love this stack. Gives me ideas. I have a white and a turquoise Hermes Clic Clacks too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

What a fun thread! I was invited to a Tiffany summer party hence all the bracelets.


----------



## malealovelv

My newly acquired stack, a couple of oldies and a new one:
Tiffany double oval loop, Tiffany script bangle and Tiffany circle bracelet


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stacking my T bracelets with tennis bracelets (not Tiffanys). I just like to mix and match [emoji16]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Wearing my first bracelet from 2008 today!


----------



## Toronto Carre

I found this stack in another forum. I am in love with everything, but especially the Tiffany T.


----------



## HeatherL

New to Tiffany, trying to bump this thread!  Wanting to see some more arm candy!!


----------



## rubyjuls

HeatherL said:


> New to Tiffany, trying to bump this thread!  Wanting to see some more arm candy!!
> View attachment 3933451


Love your stack! Here is what I have been wearing lately.


----------



## HeatherL

rubyjuls said:


> Love your stack! Here is what I have been wearing lately.
> 
> View attachment 3933854



Awesome stack!


----------



## lvteacher02

Is my stack today


----------



## lvteacher02

lvteacher02 said:


> Is my stack today


----------



## LittleStar88

lvteacher02 said:


> Is my stack today



So pretty!


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## sweetbeans

Candice0985 said:


>


So pretty! is your dbty also from Tiffany? if you don't mind, what size is each diamond? I'm looking to buy one and trying to get a sense of how big I want the diamonds to be. TIA


----------



## Candice0985

sweetbeans said:


> So pretty! is your dbty also from Tiffany? if you don't mind, what size is each diamond? I'm looking to buy one and trying to get a sense of how big I want the diamonds to be. TIA



Hi!
yes it is it’s the 0.98 in yellow gold and there’s 7 diamonds. So each diamond is approximately 0.14
Hope this helps!


----------



## Caz71

Today. It's summer in Australia


----------



## sophiaberry

My daily left arm stack currently!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Candice0985 said:


>


I love your style


----------



## immijenheap

Heres todays stack  tiffany, roberto coin, and david yurman


----------



## Candice0985

Ilovetandco said:


> I love your style



That’s so sweet, thank you!


----------



## frenchyo8

My Disney Christmas party stack!


----------



## YS1_

Daily arm candy that I never take off..!

Victoria diamond bracelet (platinum)
T smile bracelet (SS)

Yes, SS and plat are different silver tones. It bothered me at first, but you can’t tell unless you look closely. They do get tangled together usually, but not hard to separate for a photo op. Thanks for letting me share! xx


----------



## Denalikins

Today’s stack. I have to wear a Fitbit for my nutrition class, so I thought I’d match!


----------



## clydekiwi

Denalikins said:


> Today’s stack. I have to wear a Fitbit for my nutrition class, so I thought I’d match!



I love the cuff with the blue stone. Is it tiffany?


----------



## Denalikins

clydekiwi said:


> I love the cuff with the blue stone. Is it tiffany?


Thank you, it’s not. It was made by a Navajo artist.


----------



## clydekiwi

Denalikins said:


> Thank you, it’s not. It was made by a Navajo artist.



Pretty


----------



## Sol Ryan

Haven’t seen this shared on here. Sorry for the bathroom shot but I was trying to get the sparkle... I’m in love...

View attachment 4338530


----------



## clydekiwi

Sol Ryan said:


> Haven’t seen this shared on here. Sorry for the bathroom shot but I was trying to get the sparkle... I’m in love...
> 
> View attachment 4338530



I love this too. What is this called


----------



## Sol Ryan

clydekiwi said:


> I love this too. What is this called


So it’s just called a Bracelet Chain. Description is “Chain in Sterling Silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish.”  I don’t even know what collection it is. When I saw it in the store over the Summer I was told it was Hardwear, but customer service couldn’t find it under Hardwear. It took a few calls to get it figured out. Its not on the website either. So weird.


----------



## tisla80

sophiaberry said:


> View attachment 4315177
> View attachment 4315178
> 
> My daily left arm stack currently!



Is this the narrow link?


----------



## frenchyo8

Sol Ryan said:


> Haven’t seen this shared on here. Sorry for the bathroom shot but I was trying to get the sparkle... I’m in love...
> 
> View attachment 4338530



Woah I love this bracelet!! [emoji76]


----------



## thiscannotbechanged

Sol Ryan said:


> So it’s just called a Bracelet Chain. Description is “Chain in Sterling Silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish.”  I don’t even know what collection it is. When I saw it in the store over the Summer I was told it was Hardwear, but customer service couldn’t find it under Hardwear. It took a few calls to get it figured out. Its not on the website either. So weird.



I don't think it was part of any particular collection. It was definitely on the website a few months ago, as I considered buying it on and off for a few weeks (never did end up getting it). It's not on there anymore. They had a matching necklace (also gone from the site) and the same with black enamel.

Edit: I tell a lie, the necklace is still available

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/pendant-chain-GRP10383

I can't imagine the enamel staying on for very long with so much movement on a chain. I wonder if they had issues with them.


----------



## Sol Ryan

thiscannotbechanged said:


> I don't think it was part of any particular collection. It was definitely on the website a few months ago, as I considered buying it on and off for a few weeks (never did end up getting it). It's not on there anymore. They had a matching necklace (also gone from the site) and the same with black enamel.
> 
> Edit: I tell a lie, the necklace is still available
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/pendant-chain-GRP10383
> 
> I can't imagine the enamel staying on for very long with so much movement on a chain. I wonder if they had issues with them.



I figure I’ll be gentle with it and not wear it everyday. It’s cute enough it’s worth the risk. I saw it last August, but I picked the Hardwear Triple Drop earrings over it. I was bummed when it went off the site. I’m just glad they were able to find it for me.


----------



## Caz71

Colour aquamarine n silver dbty - good for the aussie summer heat x


----------



## elenkat27

Off to an alum event for my high school wearing this solo for the first time and I love! [emoji813]️


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just got my infinity cuff! I hope that I’ll like wearing these two together.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Decided to wear it solo today  Love it!


----------



## sophiaberry

JVSXOXO said:


> Decided to wear it solo today  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4365895


Love it!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

sophiaberry said:


> Love it!!


Thanks, I do too! As much as I was excited to start my stack, I think that my bracelets may be better apart than together


----------



## SDC2003

Here’s my latest stack! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bagologist

Color Splash Heart Tag bracelet. Love how it looks with my watch!


----------



## viewwing

Bagologist said:


> Color Splash Heart Tag bracelet. Love how it looks with my watch!
> 
> View attachment 4376709
> View attachment 4376710


Cute! N I love that Alma bb in the background!


----------



## Raech

Here was mine the other day.


----------



## Junkenpo

Open heart bracelet & narrow Olive leaf cuff


----------



## LizO...

I am still a bit unsure if I can wear these two together.
Opinions welcome.


----------



## LizO...

The longer  I look at the picture I do not like it


----------



## muddledmint

LizO... said:


> I am still a bit unsure if I can wear these two together.
> Opinions welcome.


Makes me think of a bird


----------



## LizO...

muddledmint said:


> Makes me think of a bird


----------



## MatAllston

YG oval link bracelet. This bracelet fits up to 7 charms.


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> YG oval link bracelet. This bracelet fits up to 7 charms.


Do you wear it also with charms?


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> Do you wear it also with charms?


I bought it for my YG charms but I ended up not wearing it with the charms. I prefer the way it looks without the charms. It’s a very comfortable bracelet and I can still wear my charms as pendants.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My new addition- Tiffany Jazz Bracelet- so sparkly in real life!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My new bracelet with my almost 15 year old dragonfly Tiffany bracelet.


----------



## FairGrape

My new bracelet. Tiffany T wire. Loving this look! ❤️❤️


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi can any one share details of their Tiffany’s SA I would be eternally grateful. I live in a country where we don’t have a Tiffany’s boutique and would have to make a purchase online. I was hoping if someone could connect me to their tiffanys SA I could ask them a few questions before I make the purchase. Thanks!!


----------



## SDC2003

Plotting my next bangle.  This five row metro is stunning but it only come a in white gold! Too flashy for day to day? There’s a three row metro bangle too. Deciding between this and a diamond tip juc.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Does the T wire bend easily or is it flimsy? 

Love how the bracelet look on your arm.




FairGrape said:


> My new bracelet. Tiffany T wire. Loving this look! ❤️❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

FairGrape said:


> My new bracelet. Tiffany T wire. Loving this look! ❤️❤️


And a great look it is !
"J!m"


----------



## MatAllston

YG oval linked bracelet and RG DBTY.


----------



## Tatti_

It is beautiful. 

Is the DBTY bracelet to thin for a everyday bracelet? I want to buy one. But my SA told me is a bracelet not for everyday. It could easly break. Especially when you stack it with other (big) bracelet's.


----------



## Julezah

Tatti_ said:


> It is beautiful.
> 
> Is the DBTY bracelet to thin for a everyday bracelet? I want to buy one. But my SA told me is a bracelet not for everyday. It could easly break. Especially when you stack it with other (big) bracelet's.


I have one in yellow gold and never take it off. I know several other members on this forum do the same. 

I’ve gotten into the habit of checking the clasp every once in a while to make sure it’s closed. Before I did that, it did catch on things a few times and pull off (I think when the clasp was partially open). It happened maybe 3 times and I always felt it fall off. Mine gets caught on things occasionally, and my kids like to play with it and lightly pull on it. Never had an issue.


----------



## MatAllston

Tatti_ said:


> It is beautiful.
> 
> Is the DBTY bracelet to thin for a everyday bracelet? I want to buy one. But my SA told me is a bracelet not for everyday. It could easly break. Especially when you stack it with other (big) bracelet's.



I wear four of them: two RG and two platinum 247 for a few years now and no problem so far.


----------



## FairGrape

Welltraveled! said:


> Does the T wire bend easily or is it flimsy?
> 
> Love how the bracelet look on your arm.


Thank you. I was worried about that. But it is not flimsy at all! And I am not particularly careful with my every day pieces. A little lighter than what I am used to on it’s own, but works out great in a stack.


----------



## Tatti_

Thanks for you're help .

Today.


----------



## Awongyy

My birthday gift to myself. Love the ruby but not sure if I should get the diamond in the rg instead as it seems to be a classic.


----------



## MatAllston

Awongyy said:


> View attachment 4545505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself. Love the ruby but not sure if I should get the diamond in the rg instead as it seems to be a classic.


I think the ruby is pretty. You can always add the RG down the road. Here are my RG and platinum DBTYs for reference.


----------



## Awongyy

MatAllston said:


> I think the ruby is pretty. You can always add the RG down the road. Here are my RG and platinum DBTYs for reference.


Hi your collection is really pretty and to be honest that was what inspired me to collect them in the first place. The good thing about the ruby is when it flips the red is still visible!


----------



## MatAllston

Awongyy said:


> Hi your collection is really pretty and to be honest that was what inspired me to collect them in the first place. The good thing about the ruby is when it flips the red is still visible!


Thank you. I think the ruby is very pretty. I would like to take a look at that the next time I’m in Tiffany.


----------



## znaifeh

Taking a new piece from the men’s makers line out for its maiden voyage today.


----------



## vee0ng

Tatti_ said:


> It is beautiful.
> 
> Is the DBTY bracelet to thin for a everyday bracelet? I want to buy one. But my SA told me is a bracelet not for everyday. It could easly break. Especially when you stack it with other (big) bracelet's.



i've had my DBTY yellow gold since 2011 and have not taken it off. Except for checking the clasp, it's held up well!


----------



## Alegra

so amazing! I wear mine too, never take it off and it has stayed perfect


----------



## ehemelay

For years this sterling, interlocking bangle has been my minimal "everyday" favorite.




But recently the clanking sound has started to get on my nerves, and since I started wearing an Apple Watch I've been thinking about getting a single bangle that won't move around so much.

The SAs at my local Tiffany store were wonderful; they showed me nearly every bangle on display.  I wound up with two!  So now I have a mini-stack for everyday: the small T wire bracelet in rose gold, and a new double T style of sterling bangle.  I really, really love the sterling bangle.  It has a cool, Art Deco feel in person that I hadn't picked up on while browsing the web site.

I'm keeping my interlocking bangle for occasional wear on my right hand, but this is my new everyday look:


----------



## merekat703

Tiffany and David yurman


----------



## lvjunkyxo

ehemelay said:


> For years this sterling, interlocking bangle has been my minimal "everyday" favorite.
> 
> View attachment 4625965
> 
> 
> But recently the clanking sound has started to get on my nerves, and since I started wearing an Apple Watch I've been thinking about getting a single bangle that won't move around so much.
> 
> The SAs at my local Tiffany store were wonderful; they showed me nearly every bangle on display.  I wound up with two!  So now I have a mini-stack for everyday: the small T wire bracelet in rose gold, and a new double T style of sterling bangle.  I really, really love the sterling bangle.  It has a cool, Art Deco feel in person that I hadn't picked up on while browsing the web site.
> 
> I'm keeping my interlocking bangle for occasional wear on my right hand, but this is my new everyday look:
> 
> View attachment 4625966


Love your new Tiffany pieces!! ❤️❤️I am also loving the silver double t bracelet your wearing how do you put it on? Is it a hinge system? Thank you!


----------



## ehemelay

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love your new Tiffany pieces!! ❤️❤️I am also loving the silver double t bracelet your wearing how do you put it on? Is it a hinge system? Thank you!


Yes, the double T bracelet is hinged.  It’s very secure, and has a sort of oval shape so it rests really nicely on your wrist.  Highly recommend!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

ehemelay said:


> Yes, the double T bracelet is hinged.  It’s very secure, and has a sort of oval shape so it rests really nicely on your wrist.  Highly recommend!!


Would love to see more mod shots  there’s not many pictures of this bracelet on the forum


----------



## MatAllston

DBTYs


----------



## ehemelay

lvjunkyxo said:


> Would love to see more mod shots  there’s not many pictures of this bracelet on the forum


My pleasure!

Here are some shots of the bracelet on its own, for a sense of the shape and functionality.  It opens up quite a bit when unhinged.  It's probably common sense, but the SA reminded me to always wear the hinge on the inside of my wrist, to avoid accidentally bumping the closure.  For the time being, I don't think that would be an issue.  It definitely takes some effort to open the bracelet when the release is depressed - it's not too tight, but I have to make a deliberate effort to open it.  I'm not worried at all about losing it during everyday wear.



And a couple of mod shots with the bracelet on its own.  For reference, my wrist is about 5.75" and I have the Medium size of the bangle.  There's room for movement, but it's not so loose it flails around all day when I gesture with my arms.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> DBTYs


Amazing!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

ehemelay said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> Here are some shots of the bracelet on its own, for a sense of the shape and functionality.  It opens up quite a bit when unhinged.  It's probably common sense, but the SA reminded me to always wear the hinge on the inside of my wrist, to avoid accidentally bumping the closure.  For the time being, I don't think that would be an issue.  It definitely takes some effort to open the bracelet when the release is depressed - it's not too tight, but I have to make a deliberate effort to open it.  I'm not worried at all about losing it during everyday wear.
> View attachment 4628729
> 
> 
> And a couple of mod shots with the bracelet on its own.  For reference, my wrist is about 5.75" and I have the Medium size of the bangle.  There's room for movement, but it's not so loose it flails around all day when I gesture with my arms.
> 
> View attachment 4628730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628731


Omg love it soooo much!!! Going to go to the store to try on and buy soon!! Thank you!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

MatAllston said:


> DBTYs



Looks great! I bet you stare at your wrist all day with those beauties.


----------



## bibs76

MatAllston said:


> DBTYs


Wow...gorgeous.


----------



## MatAllston

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks great! I bet you stare at your wrist all day with those beauties.


Thank you and I do. I actually stare at my wrist often whenever I have any of my Tiffany bracelets or bone cuff on


----------



## MatAllston

bibs76 said:


> Wow...gorgeous.


Thank you so much


----------



## Meh-gan

ehemelay said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> Here are some shots of the bracelet on its own, for a sense of the shape and functionality.  It opens up quite a bit when unhinged.  It's probably common sense, but the SA reminded me to always wear the hinge on the inside of my wrist, to avoid accidentally bumping the closure.  For the time being, I don't think that would be an issue.  It definitely takes some effort to open the bracelet when the release is depressed - it's not too tight, but I have to make a deliberate effort to open it.  I'm not worried at all about losing it during everyday wear.
> View attachment 4628729
> 
> 
> And a couple of mod shots with the bracelet on its own.  For reference, my wrist is about 5.75" and I have the Medium size of the bangle.  There's room for movement, but it's not so loose it flails around all day when I gesture with my arms.
> 
> View attachment 4628730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628731



How did this bracelet look in yellow gold? I already have two silver/white gold bangles from Tiffany so the next needs to be yellow gold to round out my collection.


----------



## ehemelay

Meh-gan said:


> How did this bracelet look in yellow gold? I already have two silver/white gold bangles from Tiffany so the next needs to be yellow gold to round out my collection.


I didn't see it in gold at my store; I hope that's available because I think it would be beautiful!!


----------



## Meh-gan

ehemelay said:


> I didn't see it in gold at my store; I hope that's available because I think it would be beautiful!!


It is available online! Maybe I should have my SA call one in to try at my store.


----------



## Ilovetandco

The eye bracelet is not Tiffany I just like it haha


----------



## JVSXOXO

So excited that my diamond station bracelet arrived! It’s not Tiffany but my infinity cuff is.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

GoldT bracelet is mine and I was trying on the new thick wire T bracelet with diamonds in white gold and yellow gold. Both are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to get.  Please help


----------



## jimmie staton

J_love_Chanel said:


> GoldT bracelet is mine and I was trying on the new thick wire T bracelet with diamonds in white gold and yellow gold. Both are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to get.  Please help


Hi J_love_Chanel, they both look absolutely lovely on you... get both and wear it just like that... you can even mix it up, yellow/white on one wrist and white/yellow on the other,  or have them all on one arm to have an 'Arm Party'. Problem solved... 
"J!m"


----------



## MatAllston

J_love_Chanel said:


> GoldT bracelet is mine and I was trying on the new thick wire T bracelet with diamonds in white gold and yellow gold. Both are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to get.  Please help



For the T collection, I like all the non diamond pieces in YG but for all the diamond pieces, I prefer them in WG. The diamonds just blend in nicely with WG so I vote for that.


----------



## JVSXOXO

J_love_Chanel said:


> GoldT bracelet is mine and I was trying on the new thick wire T bracelet with diamonds in white gold and yellow gold. Both are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to get.  Please help



Both look great on you! I love the white gold combined with that tennis bracelet - what a stunning pair! Do you wear one color gold more often than the other? I tend to wear white gold more often (my wedding set is white gold) so I tend to get pieces that match it more often than yellow gold. Lots of people mix metals though.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

jimmie staton said:


> Hi J_love_Chanel, they both look absolutely lovely on you... get both and wear it just like that... you can even mix it up, yellow/white on one wrist and white/yellow on the other,  or have them all on one arm to have an 'Arm Party'. Problem solved...
> "J!m"



Thank you for your advice! I would be more than happy to get both but my hubby won’t be impressed with the purchase of both‍♀️ hence I need to make a decision .  Hmm.. yellow.. or white gold.. 
I feel bit ashamed to be contemplating on this matter at times like this when we are going through epidemic of Covid-19


----------



## J_love_Chanel

MatAllston said:


> For the T collection, I like all the non diamond pieces in YG but for all the diamond pieces, I prefer them in WG. The diamonds just blend in nicely with WG so I vote for that.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

JVSXOXO said:


> Both look great on you! I love the white gold combined with that tennis bracelet - what a stunning pair! Do you wear one color gold more often than the other? I tend to wear white gold more often (my wedding set is white gold) so I tend to get pieces that match it more often than yellow gold. Lots of people mix metals though.


I used to wear more white gold as my wedding set is in white as well but since getting YG T bracelet, I have been mixing different metals.  Ahh.. so difficult to decide as both are gorgeous! As I mentioned previously, I feel little ashamed to have such a problem(?)- or is it even a problem- at times like now.  anyways, I am going to sleep on it few nights and make a decision.  
Thank you for all your inputs! Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Oh.. forgot to ask for another advice from all the lovelyTiffany lovers. 
Whilst I contemplate between YG and WG, I do have one concern.  As these bracelets are made out of wires, do you think the alignment of two sides will go off over the time from repeated action of putting it on/off? I have seen the thinner versions that are out of alignment after being used.  SA tells me that won’t happen as these are made of thicker wire but I still worry.  I would greatly appreciate any inputs if you are aware of the problem relating to the wire.  
Thank you once again!


----------



## jimmie staton

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for your advice! I would be more than happy to get both but my hubby won’t be impressed with the purchase of both‍♀️ hence I need to make a decision .  Hmm.. yellow.. or white gold..
> I feel bit ashamed to be contemplating on this matter at times like this when we are going through epidemic of Covid-19


Honored... I so do understand, don't let anyone and I mean anyone try to make you feel ashamed for what you desire and or want to do for yourself... not even yourself.  I am in the same dilemma with wanting luxury items during these times. I've been trying to justify it at every measure. I want to enjoy my love for luxury, enjoy my purchases and feel comfortable and happy wearing my items without feeling, hearing and reading guilt from everyone... including myself (I tend to stay too much in my own head sometimes). I haven't purchased anything yet since the shut-in, but can't say that I won't spend lavishly on something I want during these times or anytime. I have a feeling that your dilemma will work itself out and one way or the other, you will be pleased with the outcome.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for your advice! I would be more than happy to get both but my hubby won’t be impressed with the purchase of both‍♀️ hence I need to make a decision .  Hmm.. yellow.. or white gold..
> I feel bit ashamed to be contemplating on this matter at times like this when we are going through epidemic of Covid-19


Honored... I so do understand, don't let anyone and I mean anyone try to make you feel ashamed for what you desire and or want to do for yourself... not even yourself.  I am in the same dilemma with wanting luxury items during these times. I've been trying to justify it at every measure. I want to enjoy my love for luxury, enjoy my purchases and feel comfortable and happy wearing my items without feeling, hearing and reading guilt from everyone... including myself (I tend to stay too much in my own head sometimes). I haven't purchased anything yet since the shut-in, but can't say that I won't spend lavishly on something I want during these times or anytime. I have a feeling that your dilemma will work itself out and one way or the other, you will be pleased with the outcome.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for your advice! I would be more than happy to get both but my hubby won’t be impressed with the purchase of both‍♀️ hence I need to make a decision .  Hmm.. yellow.. or white gold..
> I feel bit ashamed to be contemplating on this matter at times like this when we are going through epidemic of Covid-19


Honored... I so do understand, don't let anyone and I mean anyone try to make you feel ashamed for what you desire and or want to do for yourself... not even yourself.  I am in the same dilemma with wanting luxury items during these times. I've been trying to justify it at every measure. I want to enjoy my love for luxury, enjoy my purchases and feel comfortable and happy wearing my items without feeling, hearing and reading guilt from everyone... including myself (I tend to stay too much in my own head sometimes). I haven't purchased anything yet since the shut-in, but can't say that I won't spend lavishly on something I want during these times or anytime. I have a feeling that your dilemma will work itself out and one way or the other, you will be pleased with the outcome.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for your advice! I would be more than happy to get both but my hubby won’t be impressed with the purchase of both‍♀️ hence I need to make a decision .  Hmm.. yellow.. or white gold..
> I feel bit ashamed to be contemplating on this matter at times like this when we are going through epidemic of Covid-19


Honored... I so do understand, don't let anyone and I mean anyone try to make you feel ashamed for what you desire and or want to do for yourself... not even yourself.  I am in the same dilemma with wanting luxury items during these times. I've been trying to justify it at every measure. I want to enjoy my love for luxury, enjoy my purchases and feel comfortable and happy wearing my items without feeling, hearing and reading guilt from everyone... including myself (I tend to stay too much in my own head sometimes). I haven't purchased anything yet since the shut-in, but can't say that I won't spend lavishly on something I want during these times or anytime. I have a feeling that your dilemma will work itself out and one way or the other, you will be pleased with the outcome.
"J!m"


----------



## SilverBen

J_love_Chanel said:


> GoldT bracelet is mine and I was trying on the new thick wire T bracelet with diamonds in white gold and yellow gold. Both are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to get.  Please help


The thick wire looks awesome, and it won't scratch as much as the t square bracelet. its rounded like the Cartier juc and those hide scratches better than the flat side of love bracelets, like the t square has. Both are great options though! good luck deciding!


----------



## chaerimk

Weekend stack with T bangle and Atlas Bangle. Love these 2 so much.


----------



## ArmyWifeandMom

chaerimk said:


> View attachment 4967456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend stack with T bangle and Atlas Bangle. Love these 2 so much.


I’ve had my eye on the T bangle as well but I’m not sure how it looks or wears against a watch. Do you ever wear these together?


----------



## Raech

Today's stack. I've been wearing jewelry all through the pandemic to stay cheery!


----------



## Raech

Today's stack is fun


----------



## chaerimk

ArmyWifeandMom said:


> I’ve had my eye on the T bangle as well but I’m not sure how it looks or wears against a watch. Do you ever wear these together?


I don't wear a watch but I know it will look just as beautiful stacking with it. The diamonds sparkles like stars under day light.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My newest arm candy is my push present for our long-awaited first child! He was conceived via IVF and ever since I learned I was due in March, I knew I wanted something that incorporated aquamarine, the March birthstone. I immediately thought of this bracelet and have had my eye on it ever since. I waited until 2/28 to place my order (to ensure he wouldn't be a February baby) and couldn't be happier with it. I love that the three stones represent us becoming a family of 3 in addition to being his birthstone. Now we wait for him to make his arrival - I'm due next Friday!


----------



## starrynite_87

JVSXOXO said:


> My newest arm candy is my push present for our long-awaited first child! He was conceived via IVF and ever since I learned I was due in March, I knew I wanted something that incorporated aquamarine, the March birthstone. I immediately thought of this bracelet and have had my eye on it ever since. I waited until 2/28 to place my order (to ensure he wouldn't be a February baby) and couldn't be happier with it. I love that the three stones represent us becoming a family of 3 in addition to being his birthstone. Now we wait for him to make his arrival - I'm due next Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5010047


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## JVSXOXO

starrynite_87 said:


> Congratulations to you and your family.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cool Breeze

JVSXOXO said:


> My newest arm candy is my push present for our long-awaited first child! He was conceived via IVF and ever since I learned I was due in March, I knew I wanted something that incorporated aquamarine, the March birthstone. I immediately thought of this bracelet and have had my eye on it ever since. I waited until 2/28 to place my order (to ensure he wouldn't be a February baby) and couldn't be happier with it. I love that the three stones represent us becoming a family of 3 in addition to being his birthstone. Now we wait for him to make his arrival - I'm due next Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5010047


How wonderful!  Congratulations!!!  Wishing your family good health and happiness!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cool Breeze said:


> How wonderful!  Congratulations!!!  Wishing your family good health and happiness!



Thank you so much!


----------



## duggi84

My Tiffany Hardware double-wrap bracelet in silver (worn almost daily for 1.5 years now).  It’s a large with an extra 3/4 inch added (I’m 6’ tall, last pic shows it dangling from my wrist in a full photo).  These days I’m usually stacking it with an Hermès piece.


----------



## looksjustright

New diamond point cuff! I love the matte brushed texture it will be a nice edgy piece for stacking.


----------



## Winiebean

dug my tiffany’s atlas watch out yesterday to see how it looked w/ my new diamond bangle  forgot how much i liked it, i went and got the battery replaced


----------



## duggi84

Today's stack while walking the dog:


----------



## dottiebbb

How loosely do you all wear your cuffs and bangles? I typically do not wear bracelets, but I just bought a rose gold and diamond Infinity cuff. It is not tight, but does not easily slip over my wrist bone on its own and goes only a little way up my arm. I wonder if I should go up a size, but I don't want it to be too big. This piece is discontinued and purchased second hand from Fashionphile, so it may be a very long wait. Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

dottiebbb said:


> How loosely do you all wear your cuffs and bangles? I typically do not wear bracelets, but I just bought a rose gold and diamond Infinity cuff. It is not tight, but does not easily slip over my wrist bone on its own and goes only a little way up my arm. I wonder if I should go up a size, but I don't want it to be too big. This piece is discontinued and purchased second hand from Fashionphile, so it may be a very long wait. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5203702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203706


It’s beautiful!  Don’t go up a size.  It is a cuff and cuffs need to be worn tighter or they will fall off.


----------



## dottiebbb

AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s beautiful!  Don’t go up a size.  It is a cuff and cuffs need to be worn tighter or they will fall off.


Thank you so much, very helpful to know!  I'm happy I can keep this beauty.


----------



## looksjustright

dottiebbb said:


> Thank you so much, very helpful to know!  I'm happy I can keep this beauty.


Yes I think the size looks perfect! With the cuff a larger size may fall off or can twist awkwardly. I saw the infinity cuffs of Fashionphile recently and love them! Enjoy, it looks gorgeous on you


----------



## dottiebbb

looksjustright said:


> Yes I think the size looks perfect! With the cuff a larger size may fall off or can twist awkwardly. I saw the infinity cuffs of Fashionphile recently and love them! Enjoy, it looks gorgeous on you



Thanks so much! I'd love to get the platinum version as well one day.


----------



## foxgal

JVSXOXO said:


> My newest arm candy is my push present for our long-awaited first child! He was conceived via IVF and ever since I learned I was due in March, I knew I wanted something that incorporated aquamarine, the March birthstone. I immediately thought of this bracelet and have had my eye on it ever since. I waited until 2/28 to place my order (to ensure he wouldn't be a February baby) and couldn't be happier with it. I love that the three stones represent us becoming a family of 3 in addition to being his birthstone. Now we wait for him to make his arrival - I'm due next Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5010047



That is so perfect…the birthstones and the three stones to represent becoming a family. Congratulations! Hope all is going well with your baby


----------



## foxgal

dottiebbb said:


> How loosely do you all wear your cuffs and bangles? I typically do not wear bracelets, but I just bought a rose gold and diamond Infinity cuff. It is not tight, but does not easily slip over my wrist bone on its own and goes only a little way up my arm. I wonder if I should go up a size, but I don't want it to be too big. This piece is discontinued and purchased second hand from Fashionphile, so it may be a very long wait. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5203702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203706



It’s perfect! I hate any kind of cuff or bracelet that is too loose and slides halfway to your elbow! More fitted is better!


----------



## foxgal

I got the silver micro Hardwear bracelet three months ago and have been wearing it 24/7 since. Absolutely love the unique links and how comfortable it is to wear. It’s not dainty, but has presence without being chunky.


----------



## dottiebbb

Now that I know I'm keeping the Infinity cuff, here are some better pictures without the tag.




I don't plan to wear it with my watch, but here is how it looks with the Cartier Tank Francaise two tone rose gold. 


I'm considering buying the platinum one day to stack. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## dottiebbb

foxgal said:


> I got the silver micro Hardwear bracelet three months ago and have been wearing it 24/7 since. Absolutely love the unique links and how comfortable it is to wear. It’s not dainty, but has presence without being chunky.
> 
> View attachment 5205193


Love how this looks! Classic but with a bit of an edge.


----------



## viewwing

dottiebbb said:


> Now that I know I'm keeping the Infinity cuff, here are some better pictures without the tag.
> View attachment 5205320
> 
> View attachment 5205321
> 
> I don't plan to wear it with my watch, but here is how it looks with the Cartier Tank Francaise two tone rose gold.
> View attachment 5205323
> 
> I'm considering buying the platinum one day to stack. Thanks again for the help!


It’s gorgeous. You would have to buy the platinum preloved as sadly, it’s discontinued. I have the ring and love it too.


----------



## r2d2ob1

Even though it got bent and Tiffany is charging me for repairs, I am still in love with Tiffany T.


----------



## tutu2008

Can I revive this thread? I searched TPF looking for the metro bangle paired with the Love. I currently wear only one Love, and looking to add 1 or 2 metro bangles which would add sparkle for those special occasions or when I want the added bling.   I believe the full eternity metro was added after the last post on this thread. Previously there was only the half-way diamond, hinged option if I'm not mistaken. Any photos to help me out would be greatly appreciated. Or you can carry on posting T arm candy, that's lovely too


----------



## renee_nyc

Bone cuff. It feels elegant and powerful to me.


----------

